# Paws with Claus



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks like the event went great...... I wonder if they do anything like that around here....


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*More pics!*

*Added a few more:*









*He is up for adoption at golden begginings, beautiful golden:*









*Bella with a 9 year old golden:*









*Bella with some kind of bulldog:*









*Better pic of him:*










*More golden... ENJOY!*


















*Bella at back home:*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks like it would be a blast...... Lots of goldens, too.....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures! I have to say, though, that Bella is by far the best looking! Gorgeous pup  Her eyes look all better too!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures, that looked like a lot of fun! Bella looked like she really wanted to play with that bulldog.

How are Bella's eyes?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy is sooo cute and I enjoyed looking at all the pictures from the event. Thanxs soo much for sharing!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Great shots!

The rescue group I volunteer for, Golden Beginnings, took Sugar and Cream to the event and got them adopted! Sugar and Cream are the two blonde pups I mentioned on a thread a few weeks ago. Young sisters who needed a home together. Yippee!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OK SO After going to paws w. claus I realized how cool dog parks are so today we went to millie bush dog park in Houson, biggest dog park in Houston, but It was too big for us, it was a very cold day and they probably had at least 100 dogs there, I could only imagine a warm day. Just way too many dogs, I could not keep up with Bella, some dogs even swam in that cold weather, very windy too.... 

Bella is doing really good eyes are ok and the vet gave her Immodium for puppies so as you can see below she was happy to be at the park.

A few pics:


































































In case you don't know who millie is...
http://bushlibrary.tamu.edu/photos/images/P23382-21.jpg


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Now, when you go to these dog parks, how are the other dogs?

I ask because Shadow goes absolutely, certifiably INSANE when he sees another dog. If he's not restrained, he runs up to them full speed, hackles up, sniff-sniff-sniff-sniff-pause-growl-bark-bark-bark. I can't figure it out; it seems to be 70% playful and 30% hostile. I don't know if it's a dominance thing or what. This happens on walks, in the dog park, in the parking lot, wherever.

Because of this, I have stopped taking Shadow to the dog park, since I don't want to have anyone's dog (or mine) get hurt -- Shadow's barking can sometimes set off other dogs and things get real ugly real fast.

So I guess my question is, is there anything like that at your dog park(s)?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> OK SO After going to paws w. claus I realized how cool dog parks are so today we went to millie bush dog park in Houson, biggest dog park in Houston, but It was too big for us


That looks like a really nice park!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I love those pics! Looks like large dog fun!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Dilligas said:


> Now, when you go to these dog parks, how are the other dogs?
> 
> I ask because Shadow goes absolutely, certifiably INSANE when he sees another dog. If he's not restrained, he runs up to them full speed, hackles up, sniff-sniff-sniff-sniff-pause-growl-bark-bark-bark. I can't figure it out; it seems to be 70% playful and 30% hostile. I don't know if it's a dominance thing or what. This happens on walks, in the dog park, in the parking lot, wherever.
> 
> ...




Bella does ok, she likes to take on the bigger dogs, overall she's friendly, but with that many dogs there you can imagine some k9 fights, I saw three dogs "fighting" but their owners called it playing, it seems some dogs like to dominate more than others. There was also a lot of humping, one poodle came up to Bella out of now where at got on her, I was like NOOO!!! she's too young for that lol.

To answer your question, YES, a lot of that goes on in the park, rough playing, some fighting, maybe they're just being animals?. Bella does ok in parking lots and at the people park.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

How is Bella feeling? I had Bailey at the vet today and left with a $198 bill -- ouch!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

HAHA she feels great, they gave her worms medication but tested negative for worms an hour later, so they gave her some doggie immodium, she is doing much better! and don't feel bad I walked away with $152.00, that's why I hate it when I have to take her to the vet...


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2006)

great pics.............................


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Baileysmom said:


> How is Bella feeling? I had Bailey at the vet today and left with a $198 bill -- ouch!


Awww, what's wrong with your pup?


----------

